# Why Not To Feed Feeder Fish...



## Piranhasrmyhobby (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello. My family is putting up a koi/goldfish pond, and I got the bright idea to get a couple comet goldfish (feeder fish) and grow them out, until the spring, and then put them in the pond.

I went to our local fish store, which I thought had the cleanest feeder fish there were. I purchased 10, knowing that not all of them would make it. I had a 10-gallon set up, while my 30 gallon aquarium was getting cycled. I only planned on having them in there one night. By the time I got home, one of my goldfish was already laying on its side. I euthanized it, acclimated the rest, and put them in the tank. That night, I noticed Ick on one of my goldfish. Then I looked, and ALL of the fish had Ick. I treated them with Ick Away, and put a little salt in the tank. No more had died.

The next morning, I checked in my aquarium, and four of the fish had died through the night. I couldn't understand. I hadn't put that much Ick Away, and only a little salt. It was weird. I then acclimated the fish, and then put them 30-gallon aquarium. I then left, and found 2 more of my fish dead. I was really wondering what I had done wrong. I had acclimated them right, I didn't overfeed them, nothing. The remaining four fish were still nice to have. I kept them in the thirty-gallon aquarium for about 8 days. They were fine.

Yesterday, I had sold my two piranhas, and had an empty tank. I asked on here if I should put the fish in the tank to keep it cycling, and got the answer yes, so I did. Earlier today, I had noticed that one of my fish was just laying on the bottom. It wasn't dead, so I figured it was just resting, because every time I went near it, it swam. I put them in a bag, and acclimated them. After about an hour, I let them swim. I counted them, and there was 1..2...3...... where was the fourth one? I looked and it was floating on top. I reached in with the net, and it gave a little splash. I knew it was going to die, so I euthanized it. As I was dropping the fish into the bowl of oil, its tail fell off. I thought that is rather weird so I went back over to my tank, and looked in. My empty piranha tank had a light on it, so I could see the fish better. I looked, and one of the fish had ich on it. The other one had a hole in its head, and the third one had fin rot. I could not believe it. This was one of the cleanest fish stores I had been in, and every single one of these fish died, because of disease. I finally decided, it would just be best to euthanize all of them. They had no quality of life. They were all diseased little fish. I euthanized them all, and figured I should share my story. If I had fed those fish to my piranhas, who knows what would of happened to them. They could have got ich, a hole in their head, or fin rot. Knowing what I know now, I don't think I will even be TEMPTED to buy feeder fish for my piranhas. 
Rick


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Ok first of all I'am not trying to offend you but killing all those fish was not a good idea. No matter if they have fin rot or hole in head, all of these could have been treated with MELAFIX back to there prime condition. When your pick out fish dont look at the fish them selves some of the most damaged ones might turn out to be the most healthy. The tank contions are usually what carry the ick or the filter. And dont feed your piranhas feeders try a pellet diet or raise guppies better looking and more heathy to feed your piranhas. May use also describe your accilation process.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)




----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Huh I've never seen hith on a small fish, can't remember ever seeing or hearing of it on a fish smaller than 5-6". I'm also pretty sure ich takes quite a while to kill a fish,even literally covered.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

How did you euthanize them? I'm curious...


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Smoke said:


> How did you euthanize them? I'm curious...


I think he said he either flushed them or drowned them in vegatable oil.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Piranhasrmyhobby (Feb 25, 2010)

Smoke said:


> How did you euthanize them? I'm curious...


Clove Oil. http://www.oscarfishlover.com/helpful-articles/euthanize-fish
Rick


----------



## Piranhasrmyhobby (Feb 25, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Huh I've never seen hith on a small fish, can't remember ever seeing or hearing of it on a fish smaller than 5-6". I'm also pretty sure ich takes quite a while to kill a fish,even literally covered.


You know how fin rot leaves that black on the fins? It kinda looked like that, but in a little crater on its head. The one that had it was the biggest of them all. I had 2 2 inch ones, a 3 inch one, and this one was probablly 4-5 inches, including tail. The ones that had ick were the smallest ones.
Rick


----------



## Pancakes (Jul 14, 2010)

just saying they where feeder fish, what did you expect?

we all know not to feed feeder fish as a stable diet but my p's get 2 dozen a month and i've never had a problem.

Edit: before i get flamed the feeders are for a treat and are not stable diet i just like to watch


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

its very possible your fish had velvet. Its quite hard to cure compared to ick.


----------

